# Processor/AVR Suggestions



## ever43 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am looking for an AVR or processor for my system. 2 channel sound quality is not a concern, as I am have a McIntosh C2500 preamp for that. It's got an HT pass through that only needs a 12v trigger to put it in the mode. So, I need the processor or AVR for movies, surround music, and TV. Amplifications section doesn't matter either, I have external amps. Budget is 2000 new or used. Here are my "needs"

Balanced inputs for at least the front channels
a minimum of a 5.1 preouts
12V trigger output
Room correction (if it's worth it)
HDMI switching (I don't need 3D)
decode DTS MA and the like

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS :wave:

Integra/Onkyo, and Marantz both have affordable receivers/pre pros that have balanced outputs that fall within your budget. Another option is the new Emotiva pre pro but it may still be hard to get as there is a limited number available at a given time.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-4k-3d-av-preamp/processor-networking/1.html

Or if you can up your budget by $300

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...801-11.2-channel-a/v-pre-amp/processor/1.html


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

ever43 said:


> Hey everyone, I am looking for an AVR or processor for my system. 2 channel sound quality is not a concern, as I am have a McIntosh C2500 preamp for that. It's got an HT pass through that only needs a 12v trigger to put it in the mode. So, I need the processor or AVR for movies, surround music, and TV. Amplifications section doesn't matter either, I have external amps. Budget is 2000 new or used. Here are my "needs" Balanced inputs for at least the front channels a minimum of a 5.1 preouts 12V trigger output Room correction (if it's worth it) HDMI switching (I don't need 3D) decode DTS MA and the like Suggestions welcome!


So much is a matter of preference (and cost). However, I caught a break and picked up a 3 month old, barely used Marantz AV8801 in pristine condition for $1,850 with receipt and warranty on Audiogon and I love it. There are better processors such as the Anthem D2V, Krell's Foundation and Classé's SSP-800 though they are far more expensive. The 8801 has all of the features and connections you mentioned as well as Audyssey XT32 which in my experience is excellent and has the ability to calibrate 2 subs individually. If you're vigilant in checking every day, perhaps you might get lucky also. 

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Krelldog (Oct 12, 2009)

ever43 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am looking for an AVR or processor for my system. 2 channel sound quality is not a concern, as I am have a McIntosh C2500 preamp for that. It's got an HT pass through that only needs a 12v trigger to put it in the mode. So, I need the processor or AVR for movies, surround music, and TV. Amplifications section doesn't matter either, I have external amps. Budget is 2000 new or used. Here are my "needs"
> 
> ...





From your equipment list I can see you have some nice High end gear. I know your budget is $2000 but if you can hold off until prices drop next year, a krell Foundation would be a nice fit. Right now you can _probably _negotiate a used foundation for around $4500, but prices should drop late next year. This assumes that you have no interest in 4k....otherwise the 4k foundation's would be out of your budget. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ever43 (Aug 26, 2014)

Krelldog said:


> From your equipment list I can see you have some nice High end gear. I know your budget is $2000 but if you can hold off until prices drop next year, a krell Foundation would be a nice fit. Right now you can _probably _negotiate a used foundation for around $4500, but prices should drop late next year. This assumes that you have no interest in 4k....otherwise the 4k foundation's would be out of your budget.
> 
> Enjoy!


Don't care about 4k at this point. I ended up bumping my budget and getting the MX121.


----------



## Krelldog (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice!! sweet system my friend...


----------

